# Plant ID



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Interesting epiphyte I picked up, endemic to CR/Panama. Any thoughts on genus? Almost succulent but I dont think its a peperomia.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

when you have enough for cuttings...me first...!


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I think it would be hard to id before it matures (if that isn't the mature form) or flowers. Just my opinion, but very cool little plant you have their.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Do you think that this plant will work in viv?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Its mature, and its doing great in vivarium conditions. Just no idea what it is.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

These people in the past have been really helpful with ID of unknown plants, for me.

Herbarium home | Botanical Research Institute of Texas


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Why do you NOT think its a pep? Any particular charachteristics? My first instinct was theat it was a pep. There are semi-succulent peps out there from what I understand.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I think Peperomia. But it also reminds me of a Nematanthus
In any case... its cool looking!

Todd


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I think you need to send it to me for closer inspection ; )

Screams pep to me too but I have no clue. Man I love no ID plants!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Could be, Justin. Hard to tell. I've got it in two different places and its sprouting new foliage (smooth, succulent like, and curved) but the stalk is very woody. I guess I'll just keep an eye on it. Have a few other unknowns that I will need to post sometime soon.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Ray the woodyness and succulent leaves were actually what made me think of Nematanthus.


Todd


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Some better photos


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Any additional thoughts?


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

It almost kinda looks like a verdolaga :sly:
Let me see if i can find a photo


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

The leaves look almost alike not the stem or the way they grow but here's the pic


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

...hmm maybe some kind of jungle succulent but I'm leaning away from peperomia on that one.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

You need to flower it lol. And even then, if its something weird you might have to press it and send it to a botanist


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

stemcellular said:


> Some better photos


The way the new leaf is coming in? Peperomia. Definitely not a gesneriad.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Yaa, that thing really just screams Peperomia to me. I have a few succulent species that are pretty woody. It is fairly common in the succulents to have the bulged lower surface to the lamina. But, like mentioned by Nathan, you're going to need flowers to get an id, and even then, you may only narrow it down to genus, and will need fruit and/or seeds to properly id it on species level.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, hopefully I don't kill it (so far, so good) and can grow it up a bit over the next few months.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Clear or white sap? Smell? I'd def say it's not a gesneriad, but there are a bunch of other possibilities. Maybe a tiny ericad? Pretty neat looking...the leaves almost remind me of certain miniature orchids.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

So far so good. By the growth, Im thinking peperomia.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

What do you think folks, peperomia?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

The "very woody" part makes me doubt its a Peperomia. It could be, but it could be a lot of things


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, Mike/Rich thought it might be a peperomia but I also agree that it could be something else.

Either way, its growing pretty fast now so hopefully get it to flower!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Are any of your peps woody like it? I cant remember having one that was.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, though they are more Andean in origin, etc. This sp. is from Panama, lowland forest.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

So far its doing well


----------



## BenW (Apr 23, 2013)

Not sure myself,although this site could helpPEPEROMIA.NET


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Its looking a lot like a peperomia


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks like a peperomia to me! 

But who knows, it may flower and turn out being a Begonia


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Lots of growth, still no blooms.


----------



## judy32 (Jul 3, 2013)

I haven't seen this kind of plant or flower. Can you please give me details of it. What is it and what is the benefit of it.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

This plant is really taking off but still no idea what it is. I'm thinking less and less that its a peperomia since I haven't seen any blooms.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Definitely a Peperomia. There's no doubt about it.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Any idea on species, Antone? Its from the Bocas region of Panama.


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

Peperomia macrostachya?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nate nailed it: Peperomia hygrophiloides 

Tropicos | Name - Peperomia hygrophiloides C. DC.
http://peperomia.net/photos/hygrophiloides-US-T.jpg
Tropicos | Specimen - W.D. Stevens - 18407

How exciting!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

stemcellular said:


> Nate nailed it: Peperomia hygrophiloides
> 
> Tropicos | Name - Peperomia hygrophiloides C. DC.
> http://peperomia.net/photos/hygrophiloides-US-T.jpg
> ...


Where did Nate say that? Haha!

Anyhow, I would probably label it as Peperomia hygrophiloides cf. until you can get flowers and get a positive ID from somone like Guido. It's a sweet plant. I would like to get a piece when you feel it's appropriate.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, its a really great vivarium plant. Its really taken off for me so I hope to share some cuttings in the near future. Trying to leave it undisturbed until it blooms...if it blooms!

I have a few more unknown peps that I should post as well. All from lowland Panama.


----------

